# IVF with LOW Amh



## rajnin

Hello All,

We had our first IUI in May 2012 and it worked the first time! we were so happy, but sadly I had a missed miscarrige and it was all over in July :-(

We carried out another IUI as soon as I could which was early September but it was a BFN 

I am now starting my injections this Thursday for another IUI Cycle. Me and my doctor think if this IUI does not work then we should switch to IVF.

I have a low egg count for my age, so my concern is I do not want to waste any time and possibly have some eggs frozen for the future.

Has anyone gone through IVF with a low egg count and managed to have good number of eggs?

In my first IUI I had 1 mature folicle and 4 small ones.

My doctor is going to call me today to discuss a back up plan, I am praying we wont need ivf and iui works for us again, but i just want to be aware in case.

Any info would be great - thanks


----------



## pinkwaters

Hi Rajnin
I know how you feel. 
I've been ttc for over 9 months now and recently found out I have a very low AMH (0.8) and dh has morphology issues too so our only option is IVF ICSI ... 
were both 25 so our doctor was very shocked. 
This is my first IVF cycle and I only managed to get 6 eggs, 2 weren't mature and only 2 were grade a, but like they say, you only really need one good egg!! 

I hope you have better luck! 

Lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

I am 31 and have no tubes following 2 ectopics in 2010 hence the reason for IVF with me an my dh. He has no issues. Our 1st cycle we only got 2 eggs and 1 gradeA embie which was transferred but didnt implant. Before the 2nd cycle they tested my AMH and it was 2.5 so they put me on max dose of stimms and we managed 6 eggs but still only 1 embie. They should of done ICSI but didnt so got a very poor result :( we had our embie transferred but again the cycle failed so now we have to save for our 3rd cycle with ICSI in the new year. Lots of luck to you both xxx


----------



## julesjules100

Hi ladies

I have low AMH too (2.5 on the UK scale so same as you africaqueen). I had my first round of IVF, from which my FS thought we had c 11 mature follies on the day of ER. He actually managed to get 16 eggs from them, of which 13 fertilised. From that we ended up with 4 five-day blastocysts, one of which was put back (and I'm now 8.5 weeks pregnant) and 3 have been frozen. 

So you wont necessarily have a low number of eggs just because you have low AMH/a low AFC. As my FS said, everyone is different and it's really just how much the ovaries will allow you to push them. 

Good luck to all! J x


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi there! firstly dorry about your Mc, that is hard I know :(
I Am 29 and we tried IVF back in June but we had to cancel due to low follicle count (only 4 follicles after stims) and since then have discovered that I suddenly have a very low AMH 0.65 and a SUPER high FSH 26.5- although my numbers were within the normal range a year ago. so my doctors think I am going into pre-menopause and just dont have much of a reserve left.
I was on the short protocol the first time with increasing doses of gonal F which was clearly was not working for me so this time around we are doing the micro flare protocol which is micro doses of lupron and using follistism and menopur to stim.
Hopefully we will have better results this way. 
has your DR talked to you about this protocol?
Hopefully you wont even need it!


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies , I am 33 years old (32 at time of ivf) at time of amh testing I had a result of 2.0 uk/aust scale , my fs put me straight into ivf after 2 years of ttc naturally he started me off on high dosage of stims 300ui puregon , I got 13 eggs , all 13 fertilized & 5 made it to day 5 blastocyst , I had one transferred & she is still on board & is due in January had the other 4 frozen, we are very happy so don't give up hope all you low amh's it doesn't mean the end !


----------



## Athena

Hi Rajnin

I am very sorry for your loss, this is absolutely devastating I know.

My FSH level is 9.2 which is high here in the UK and an indicator of low ovarian reserve. I'm in the 2ww of my first IVF cycle with ICSI and I can happily report we got 22 eggs after 5 days we had 5 blastocycts of good quality so I think we did well considering the FSH score. 

Please don't feel too dismayed, I have heard of lots of success stories with ladies suffering low ovarian reserve and they have gone on to have a perfectly healthy pregnancy. I hope my little em-baby sticks, I will find out soon! Good luck to you xxx


----------



## hockey24

Remember is quality not quantity!! You may have a low reserve but it only takes 1 good egg to get your little bean! :thumbup:


----------



## rajnin

Thanks all, I am praying this IUI works but I am feeling a worried at the moment,


I had a scan and blood test yesterday cd9 ( 6 days of injections only on 50iu) and I only have 1 tiny folicle and 1 folicle which is 8mm ;-( 

everything is going slow again this month.



I hope it works, if not it will be ivf


How long does the ivf process take from start to finesh? as in medication etc?


----------



## julesjules100

rajnin said:


> Thanks all, I am praying this IUI works but I am feeling a worried at the moment,
> 
> 
> I had a scan and blood test yesterday cd9 ( 6 days of injections only on 50iu) and I only have 1 tiny folicle and 1 folicle which is 8mm ;-(
> 
> everything is going slow again this month.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it works, if not it will be ivf
> 
> 
> How long does the ivf process take from start to finesh? as in medication etc?

Depends on the protocol; I had the short protocol so no down-regging. I was doing injections from day 2, for 12 days. That was 300iu gonal f in the evening and then from (I think) about day 7 I was also injecting cetrotide in the mornings (to stop the eggs releasing) x


----------



## hockey24

Rajnin - what is your antral follicle count? That is also a good indicator of how many eggs you'll get. Sounds like your doc needs to up your Stims to get more guys growing.


----------



## julesjules100

I second that. Your injection levels are seriously low (gave a look in my siggy for how many follies we got; with some lower IUIs it was only 1 or 2). Interestingly my FS said that the first doses are really more crucial and to illustrate on one iui when I hardly had anything developing we increased the injection dose closer to ov and it did nothing x


----------



## rajnin

Hi ladies,

I have no idea what my
Follicle count is, I shall ask this at my next appointment. 

I asked my doc to "up" my dose but as I am doing IUI this month and My estrogen levels are at 335 she said I am on track. My first IUI worked on 50iu with only 6 days of taking injections. Last month my LH surge shot up so my body was going to ovulate on it's own so I was told to trigger, I had a bad feeling about that cycle and I was right bfn :-(
I have a blood test & scan tmrw morning, they will decide what to do after they see the results.
My clinic won't do an IUI if there is more than 2 mature follicles but saying that on 50iu I'm only getting 2 follicles 1 okay size and 1 tiny .. 

See what happens tmrw


----------



## slb80

julesjules100 said:


> rajnin said:
> 
> 
> Thanks all, I am praying this IUI works but I am feeling a worried at the moment,
> 
> 
> I had a scan and blood test yesterday cd9 ( 6 days of injections only on 50iu) and I only have 1 tiny folicle and 1 folicle which is 8mm ;-(
> 
> everything is going slow again this month.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it works, if not it will be ivf
> 
> 
> How long does the ivf process take from start to finesh? as in medication etc?
> 
> Depends on the protocol; I had the short protocol so no down-regging. I was doing injections from day 2, for 12 days. That was 300iu gonal f in the evening and then from (I think) about day 7 I was also injecting cetrotide in the mornings (to stop the eggs releasing) xClick to expand...

This is very similar to the protocol only I will be starting on 375iu gonal f. I have been told I do have a good folicle count but low amh (1.9) so hopefully I will get plenty of eggs. Did you get told to split your two injections morning and evening or did you choose to do that? I haven't been advised to split them up.


----------



## julesjules100

slb80 said:


> This is very similar to the protocol only I will be starting on 375iu gonal f. I have been told I do have a good folicle count but low amh (1.9) so hopefully I will get plenty of eggs. Did you get told to split your two injections morning and evening or did you choose to do that? I haven't been advised to split them up.

Yeah actually was specifically told to do the cetrotide in the morning, which was a right pain in the arse as I had to do it precisely at 7am (a killer on the weekends when you're already tired and stressed over the IVF process). I asked whether I could do it in the evening to make it easier and my FS said no. I have just busted open one remaining pack I have in the cupboard and the patient info says on P3 "You can choose to inject every morning OR every evening." Unless there is something subtle that I am missing with his particular timings on things, I think it's a load of rubbish really and I could have done it in the evening too. It may be worth the question to ask if there's any benefit to splitting it from the gonal F just in case. 

I had a much tougher time with the cetrotide and it would have bee much easier if Merck made it refrigerated like the gonal F. Apparently they don't as they thought it a good idea to be able to keep it in the cupboard and mix it when you wanted to use it. Daft given all the gonal F has to go in the fridge!

Have you injected the gonal F before?

J x


----------



## slb80

Omg how stupid am I? I was completely convinced it was gonal f but it isn't! I will be on 375iu menopur. The gonel f must have been mentioned for that to have been stuck in my head it was only your talk of keeping it in the fridge got the alarm bells ringing. So went to the cupboard to look. Can't you tell I am new to all this and haven't started my cycle yet! What a plonker lol .


----------



## julesjules100

slb80 said:


> Omg how stupid am I? I was completely convinced it was gonal f but it isn't! I will be on 375iu menopur. The gonel f must have been mentioned for that to have been stuck in my head it was only your talk of keeping it in the fridge got the alarm bells ringing. So went to the cupboard to look. Can't you tell I am new to all this and haven't started my cycle yet! What a plonker lol .

Ha ha easily done! Is it the cetrotide then that you're also using? X


----------



## slb80

julesjules100 said:


> Ha ha easily done! Is it the cetrotide then that you're also using? X

Yes it is cetrotide I am also using.


----------



## septbride

Hi girls, 

I'm just coming off a failed IVF/ICSI cycle and have very low AMH (.3 on US scale). I was really worried that I wouldn't respond to the meds and wouldn't be able to produce enough follies/eggs, but I did produce 7 and we got 5 good embryos out of the cycle. Rajnin, I agree with the others that your dosage sounds low -- keep us posted and hope all goes well today!


----------



## rajnin

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all your comments.

I had a scan on Thursday and have 3 follicle's, 1 at 9mm, 8 mm and 5.6mm

So my dose was put up to 75iu yesterday and for today and then I go in for blood/scan on Sat morning.

My clinic wont go ahead if I have more than 2 mature follicles with IUI so I am hoping the 9mm & 8 mm grow so I have 2 mature follicles ready.

So hopefully they grow a lil faster and are ready soon, just worried my body might want to release them before they are a good size? I was told anything from 16+ is fine 

just have to trust my doc on this one!

septbride -


----------



## smurfing

Hi Ladies- I wanted to pop in and add a quick note here. I suffered from severe endo and found out I had very low AMH- .26- at the age of 34. I was so scared when I heard that number but I did fall pregnant with IVF. I had 300 of gonal F. and ended up with 7 eggs, 5 fertilized and all 5 made it to day 5. Don't let the AMH freak you out to much. My friend, who has worked at an IVF clinic for years told me that AMH levels really just help the doctor determine your hormone levels for IVF- it is not a good indicator of egg quality. 
So- we may have lower reserves, but they are still good eggs waiting to be fertilized. So good luck everyone and stay positive.


----------



## rajnin

Thanks to every one who made a comment 

I will find out next week if it is a bfp or a bfn, I am 6dpiui and have no symptoms what so ever. The last time I got a bfp I had mild sore boobs by now, I also had a dream I got my af a few days ago....so I think I may be out but I still hope I am not.

If a bfn then we will be doing IVF, what I need to know from you ladies is, how will my Dr decide what type of IVF cycle I will do...

One of my nurses mentioned antagonist Cycle - would this take 4/6 weeks start to finesh? 

I was thinking of taking a months break, but if IVF will be a 4 week process or longer then I wont, as December will come into play and my clinic is closed on Xmas day and New years day so I dont want to have a 2months break.

I am praying hard I wont need to go down this route but if I do I want to be prepared with some sort of knowledge before i speak to my doc


----------



## julesjules100

rajnin said:


> Thanks to every one who made a comment
> 
> I will find out next week if it is a bfp or a bfn, I am 6dpiui and have no symptoms what so ever. The last time I got a bfp I had mild sore boobs by now, I also had a dream I got my af a few days ago....so I think I may be out but I still hope I am not.
> 
> If a bfn then we will be doing IVF, what I need to know from you ladies is, how will my Dr decide what type of IVF cycle I will do...
> 
> One of my nurses mentioned antagonist Cycle - would this take 4/6 weeks start to finesh?
> 
> I was thinking of taking a months break, but if IVF will be a 4 week process or longer then I wont, as December will come into play and my clinic is closed on Xmas day and New years day so I dont want to have a 2months break.
> 
> I am praying hard I wont need to go down this route but if I do I want to be prepared with some sort of knowledge before i speak to my doc

Stay calm and positive. I tested very early on my IVF, had a meltdown thinking it hadn't worked. Two days after testing I started getting tingling sensations underneath which I thought was weird. Got a faint BFP the day after. Not everyone gets symptoms at all so try note to get too caught up looking for them. 

Let us know how you get on!! xx


----------



## rajnin

Thanks JulesJules100 & Smurfing

Thats what my mum keeps saying to me! every month is different and every pregnancy is different, as well as doctors arent god and know everything! 

I just dont feel anything at all, no cramps, not even after my IUI! 

I read a post yesterday and it cheered me up and I think it is so true it said:
A midwife said to her after she had a MC , "when you get preggi and if it ends in a miscarrige, it means a soul is ready to come and experince this amazing journey with you, just was not the right time, ussually you will have a successful pregnancy soon after as the soul is waiting to come,

That really helped me, and I e-mailed my fertility doctor who has given me an appointment next wednesday the day of my pregnancy test as a back up appointment incase it is a BFN so we can plan a back up plan, freezing eggs for the future and doing IVF. I will do whatever it takes to have my lil baby, its just I know i am going to have to go through a rough road to get there!

sorry.....just needed to get this off my chest


----------

